

Tsū is a free network that gives the social revenues back to you - MrBra
https://www.tsu.co/

======
dragonbonheur
Nice idea, so why don't you just let people ,like, join right now instead of
creating needless artificial scarcity. Bigger, more connected and wealthier
companies could be doing the same thing next week and you'd be left there with
your short codes and not enough people.

